# openSUSE 10.3 Available Now!



## Dark Star (Oct 4, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/files/3411_rezia/800px-SuSE-logo.svg.pngThe long awaited, award winning openSUSE 10.3 has been released today with everything a user needs to get started with Linux. It includes a flexible Linux-Windows dual-boot configuration, Microsoft Office file compatibility with the latest OpenOffice.org office productivity suite and enhanced multimedia support. What could an ex-Windows – and future Linux – user want more? Now openSUSE is based on Linux kernel 2.6.22, with a large variety of fresh open-source applications for desktops, servers and software development.


*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2400/5.gif *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2401/6.gif​  You can choose between the newest versions of Gnome and KDE desktop environments, openSUSE comes with both of them. AppArmor is the solution that protects your operating system and applications against threats like viruses, malware and attacks. If you are interested in virtualization, openSUSE comes with the latest virtualization software like Xen 3.1 and VirtualBox 1.5. The "1-Click Install" feature that gives users easy access to many more software packages residing on the openSUSE Build Service appears for the first time in openSUSE 10.3.

Without any further introduction, let’s have an in-depth look at the highlights to be found in this new release of openSUSE:

*Adding Extra Software Repositories During Installation*

After the distribution's setup, YaST will offer three additional repositories: "oss", "non-oss" and "debug". "Oss" contains the entire FTP distribution but with more packages than the ones included on the CDs. In "non-oss" you will find software that's under a proprietary or non-open source license. If you need debuginfo packages for debugging your programs, you will find them in the 3rd repository, in "debug".

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2398/2.gif​ 
*Localization support on separate media CDs*

The 1-CD installation media comes with language support for American English only. Other languages are available separately, in the "oss" repository

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2402/8.gif​ 
*YaST comes with Gtk and Qt Front-Ends*

The new YaST gtk front-end runs on the GNOME desktop, and YaST Qt front-end on the others. Both front-ends are similar, with only one exception: the gtk software management module, which differs very much from the Qt port. If you want to start the Qt version on the GNOME desktop, you should:
open the /etc/sysconfig/yast2 file as root
after this, change WANTED_GUI="auto" to WANTED_GUI="qt". Save and exit.
 to start the gtk flavor of YaST, do as above but change WANTED_GUI="auto" to WANTED_GUI="gtk".
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2405/shift-switcher.png​ 
*AppArmor 2.1*:AppArmor's syntax now can distinguish folders from files and some minor syntax bugs were fixed.

*Gaim was replaced by Pidgin*: The Gaim multi-protocol instant messenger was replaced with Pidgin.


*KDE and GNOME are installed in new locations*:Gnome is installed from now under the /usr file system hierarchy and KDE 4 now follows. KDE 3 will remain in /opt for compatibility reasons.
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2403/103-kde4-amarok.jpg​
*libata powers now your IDE devices*:Libata uses /dev/sda for the first harddisk, instead of /dev/hda. If you have a disk with more than 15 partitions, they will not be handled automatically at this moment. You can disable libata support by booting the kernel with the following parameter:


```
hwprobe=-modules.pata
```
*After this, you will see all your 15+ partitions.*

*Encrypted partitions are easy to setup*:The back-end technology of boot.crypto has been changed from cryptoloop to dm-crypt. Any old /etc/cryptotab will work with no modifications on openSUSE 10.3. Additionally, /etc/crypttab (notice the missing 'o' in the file name) is from now on supported, and LUKS volumes receive the same treatment. You can manually enable boot.crypto, which is no longer enabled by default, by using the following command:


```
chkconfig boot.crypto on
```
*It is still possible to use cryptoloop via losetup and mount.*

*Enabling Quota support has never been easier*: YaST allows you, from this moment on, to configure quota for user accounts from it. To enable quota support, you should activate the "Enable quota support" check box in the fstab options when partitioning in the first stage of the setup. In the second stage, the advanced options for user accounts provide the quota module where the rules can be set.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2404/opensuseupdater.png​ 
*Improved Zeroconf service*: This service is now provided by the Avahi stack instead of mDNSResponder. However, mDNSResponder and howl compatibility libraries continue to be available.

*Support for older Intel graphics chips*: Older Intel graphics chips are supported by two drivers, "i810" and "intel". The last one is the default in openSUSE 10.3 due to the high demand for features like native mode setting (no longer VESA BIOS based) and RANDR 1.2 support.

*Improved support for Intel Wireless Link WiFi drivers*: Two drivers are available in openSUSE 10.3, the traditional ipw3945 which is installed by default and the new iwlwifi driver as an alternative offer. If you want to remove the traditional one, you can do that in YaST ->"Software" -> "Software Management" and take it out. After this, iwlwifi will take its place.

*More tools to help you burn your CDs and DVDs*: The cdrecord package is no more a part of this distribution. It was replaced by the new wodim, genisoimage and icedax packages from the cdrkit project. They can be used to record data or audio CDs on a CD recorder that complies with the Orange Book standard. For writing DVDs you can use growisofs. The graphical front-ends handle this transparently.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2398/2.gif​ 
Download [Torrents ] : i386 | X64


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

koool ur post is clean as always


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice post !!!

and thanks for news !!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## drsethi (Oct 4, 2007)

Now I have started downloading. Install by tomorrow.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 4, 2007)

Downloading...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 5, 2007)

http direct download link:
*download.opensuse.org/distribution/10.3/iso/dvd/openSUSE-10.3-GM-DVD-i386.iso


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 5, 2007)

downloaded


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks the green lizard is nice


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

Can some one provide me with the reviews...I will only get to install it 2morow


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Can some one provide me with the reviews...I will only get to install it 2morow


maybe this will help
*distrogue.blogspot.com/2007/09/review-opensuse-103.html


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

^^I was looking for a 10.3 review....


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^I was looking for a 10.3 review....


*distrogue.blogspot.com/2007/09/review-opensuse-103.html


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm.. Downloaded the DVD is about 40 minutes.. Installed in another 20 minutes.. IMHO, nothing exceptional over 10.2. I like the artwork though, especially the Boot screen


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

^^
Hey kalpik - Looks like they added easy codec support and stuff (One-Click 3rd Party Repos?). And how good is YaST with this?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm.. But still, that's nothing great.. Hmm.. and i didnt get to play with it much.. Ill check YaST and package management on moday and post back


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

@Ankur Gupta - If its ANYTHING Suse you're looking for, you need to head to www.linux.wordpress.com  Guy loves Suse there


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot dark star.
will DL till 2moro.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hmm.. But still, that's nothing great.. Hmm.. and i didnt get to play with it much.. Ill check YaST and package management on moday and post back


Hey that's okay, I'll download and try it myself by the weekend too


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @Ankur Gupta - If its ANYTHING Suse you're looking for, you need to head to www.linux.wordpress.com  Guy loves Suse there



Thanx a lot Harsh....
Just what the doctor ordered for me


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 5, 2007)

Only 55% done so far.... BSNL HomeUL 900 sucks....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> BSNL HomeUL 900 sucks....


Doesn't 

Try using something Limited and you'll realize the pain  You'll get into peace/equilibrium with your connection (I too use the same) soon enough


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 6, 2007)

^^.... I guess so. Limited sucks. But that does not mean that I cannot say 900 is not good. And it is still stuck at 256kbps. While, the home-500 night U/L has 2mbps. So 24 hours of 256kbps is less than those 6 night hours with 2mbps.... 

It's like, if you get firstclass. What you are saying is, be happy, you have passed, not second class. What I am saying is, I need distinction.

Still on 87%. Laptop on for around 50 hours.


----------



## dissel (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice post as usual,Thanks for the info.

Though I wait for 14th, coz as far as SUSE concern, after updating kernel I have a major problem in 10.2 and need to uninstall....but in *buntu there is no such problem,
Hope *buntu will come up KDE4 so I can use the amarok 2.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 6, 2007)

Kubuntu 7.10 Beta has a new version of Amarok with a totally new design .. and Dolphin too. Not sure if its using KDE4 but I just heard these stuff.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Nooz..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 6, 2007)

Finished Downloading.... now burning.... will install once backed up....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 6, 2007)

7.10 won't haf KDE4. KDE4 is due for sometime in December. So I guess it can only be seen in KUbuntu 8.04.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah not officially but its available (KDE4 Beta 2) in the repos:
*kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php

Applicable to Gutsy too.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm when will that Amarok will get launched ? How can I get it if its available  I installed it via apt-get but I got the 1 i.e old I want this new 1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

guyz,this distro is the largest of all till the date i think....4.10 GB!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 6, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> Hmm when will that Amarok will get launched ? How can I get it if its available  I installed it via apt-get but I got the 1 i.e old I want this new 1


Won't recommend it but you can try the SVN. But if it uses KDE4 libs, you won't be able to run it. Best would be to follow the entire KDE4 thing I mentioned above and get it on Kubuntu.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> guyz,this distro is the largest of all till the date i think....4.10 GB!!


Then I hope Digit provides it next month.BTW don't you guys think the CD that they provide is complete waste I mean they can give another DVD(single layered) instead of that CD.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 6, 2007)

Downloaded and installed.

Now I have one problem. Anjuta is not loading it's modules. 

An error log comes that says,


```
ERROR: Unable to load plugin /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_sample1.so.
Error: /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_sample1.so: undefined symbol: anjuta_info_show_list
```


```
ERROR: Unable to load plugin /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_clsGen.so.
Error: /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_clsGen.so: undefined symbol: anjuta_preferences_get_type
```
and

```
ERROR: Unable to load plugin /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_patch.so.
Error: /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_patch.so: undefined symbol: app
```

What to do? I need anjuta urgently. I am developing a project in it which is to be submitted by Monday morning 9am.

Please please suggest something. I am reinstalling Anjuta to see what happens, but I don't think it will be of much help. So please help me.

Aditya


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

but how is the distro?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it any better then PCLinux OS for a slim external HD OS installation for using in cyber cafes or Friends computers over USB boot with Low RAM usage as a requirment


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

is it better than linuxmint?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

Linuxmint is very coooool.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

i have it on my pc.
but i will try this new distro too.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 6, 2007)

It is cool... But I think I like 10.2 better.

1). Default focus model is that every time a change happens on a window, it pops up. Very irritating while installing S/W.
2). Anjuta not working... big problem for me.
3). I don't like this new look of Yast Software management. It is a little fast, but the QT frontend was way too better for package searching and managing.

Please help me on Anjuta issue.... 

Aditya


----------



## subratabera (Oct 7, 2007)

> Please help me on Anjuta issue....



/usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_sample1.so
/usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_clsGen.so
/usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_patch.so

Try to disable Anjuta plugins...(or delete the files mentioned above (backup first) )...

BTW, this is due to a bug in Anjuta...and this can only be solved by rebuilding Anjuta (or upgrade to latest version)...

*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/85448


----------



## praka123 (Oct 7, 2007)

yes,disable plugins if any.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 7, 2007)

OOps!!

burnt my fingers..
I have downloaded the kde version of 10.3(64 bit) for my compaq AMD athlon laptop, and opted for enabling online repositories during the installation.. after installing morethan 2. G.B softwares from internet as well as from the CD, it directly go to reboot without asking me where the bootloader to installed?

My existing grub bootloader which used to load Vista alongwith four operating systems (Ubuntu-7.10,Pclinux-2007,granular linux,Sabayon 3.4))not found.instead windows bootmanager is warning me that it could not load vista due to corrupt file,
In my three year experience with linux and installed hundred times in my desktop with mine different distros along with Windows XP I never seen a single linux distro that damaged windows file systems  ... 
In a hurry I installed another distro Mandriva-2008(RC) in the partition where I allotted Suse 10.3 installation,,and edited the menu.lst file to bring my other distros in the boot loader..However vista is still unbootable it want to reinstall the system,,


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 7, 2007)

You can boot via the Vista DVD and try the fixing solutions provided within to fix your boot issue and then re-install GRUB. The issue is not with Linux but actually the way Vista Bootloader operates, it creates a lot of fuss sometimes when GRUB precedes it.

Or alternatively, I think there are a few softwares too which help restore Vista's bootloader, not sure of their names cause I've'nt used any.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you Qwerty Maniac,

Compacq didn't give any Vista DVD, however there is a Recovery Partition is there. Further when i first time booted in to vista I made recovery DVD.. So I'll try it,,
However I've already tried the 10-3 's Rc versions in my desktop found no issue.it booted well and fast, so I expect the final version to be completely bug free..hmmm..whether any other user try it in their 64bit version ?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ Boot into the SuSE DVD. Start installation.

Then you will be asked a question, new install, upgrade or more options.

Under more options, you will find 2 more options, repair installed system and boot installed system.

You can either repair the system (repair tool has a GUI) and reinstall GRUB or you can boot installed system and configure GRUB using whatever tools you want.



			
				subratabera said:
			
		

> /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_sample1.so
> /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_clsGen.so
> /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta_patch.so
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I also found that and I installed the previous version (one that came with SuSE 10.2) and now it's running fine.

Once over with my work, I will go for 2.2.1

Aditya


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 7, 2007)

just installed openSUSE 10.3 on my lappy and its working like a charm!!
Hail openSUSE!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 7, 2007)

Guys... I wrote an installation review. I know my writing skills are not very good, but still if you wanna try then OpenSuSE 10.3 installation review.

I will soon write the next part.

Aditya Shevade


----------



## Garbage (Oct 7, 2007)

^ it is nice review.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 7, 2007)

well,  While the partitioning begin, Open Suse not able to read my partition table and warn me   about my 'partition table is not understandable and no modification, add, delete, edit can be made. I can format existing partition and install system.'. perhaps this may be the reason for my failure.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey can anyone tell me where to find drivers for my Realtek High Definition Audio on my lappy...it is Intel ICH8...82810H...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ The kernel should have taken the drivers by itself!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

yes it has installed the soundcard drivers but unfortunately I cant hear any sound...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

the torrent webpage for this download is not opening for sometime.
whts the prob?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ Here is the direct link to DVD X86 torrent.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

it says problem loading the page.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ I can send it to you if you want. PM me your email ID. It's opening here. The torrent size is 329KB.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks aditya.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 8, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> yes it has installed the soundcard drivers but unfortunately I cant hear any sound...


 Check alsamix,kmix, sound mixer, whatever to see if everything is unmuted.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

^^Done all that..
I dont get mute/unmute option for Master and PCM in alsamixer...i get it only for Off hook and Caller 1...The laptop also shows volume muted...cant find a way to unmute it...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

i want an http link(working) for opensuse 10.3 as torrents r not working properly on vista.
please post if u find any.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 8, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> thanks aditya.



No problem. But SUSE has already started issuing updates. 

^^ Here is the primary link.

And here are all the mirrors around the world.


----------



## bharat_r (Oct 9, 2007)

Does this have XGL activated by default? Or should we do it on our own?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 9, 2007)

XGL needs to be activated. For gnome, go to control panel and open desktop effects to enable XGL.

For both Gnome and KDE, open YaST, go to etc/sysconfig edit option. And select window manager as XGL instead of Xorg.


----------



## bharat_r (Oct 9, 2007)

ok...will check it out.. I'm having Suse 10.1 had to go through a big process to activate XGL...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ I dunno...I started using it since 10.2 only.

I was gonna go for 10.1, but Kalpik warned me not to because of some update problems.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello,
It seem that the Cd version of Open Suse has some issues like my installation. but the DVD installation has been good.

see here for the problems
*www.itwire.com/content/view/14778/1090/


----------



## hellknight (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm downloading 64-bit edition its almost done, by the way what we'll see the DIGIT's DVD, openSUSE 10.3 or Ubuntu 7.10.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 12, 2007)

Checked opensuse news. Total downloads tally more than 100TB


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 12, 2007)

Ya and I got error =in KDE CD some files are corrupted


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 12, 2007)

KDE CD?

I dunno... I had RC1 of KDE, it worked fine. Has anyone else encountered such problem?


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 13, 2007)

The Cd ISO of open suse with KDe as Desktop Manager


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 13, 2007)

I know KDE CD... I said I had one. Have you reported this to SUSE?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 13, 2007)

I am still very happy with my Debian 4.0 Etch.

I used OpenSuse 10.2 and really HATED it. 

Just loving .deb and Debian


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ Debian users do find it difficult (from my experience) to port to an rpm distribution. And believe me, the package management in 10.3 is a lot  better than in 10.2.

Do have a go at it. You will not feel your time was wasted.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 13, 2007)

Believe me man. Debian has "The Best Package Management"

Even a total jerk just needs Apt - get to get all done 

Also Dependancy issues faced are ZERO so far for me.

.deb >> .rpm


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Congos!still on Debian Etch,follow me! use apt-pinning lenny,sid and experimental to use Debian Sid!it got latest packages gives Gnome-2.20 and latest packages of most s/w.compiz-fusion will work fine.u can get ubuntu upstart replacing sysVinit in Debian sid.then use the 3rd party repositories for multimedia.
gutsy will be facing a strong competition,if debian releases Sid CDs/DVDs.!
and if on etch,dont forget adding backports.org and few other repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.

and *Sidux distro is there for Kde Debian users*!

_below is a PM i send to a new Etch user here as he asked:_
ubuntuguide holds almost same for debian except the repositories.enable debian repositories for stable etch by editing /etc/apt/sources.list.then u have to configure 3rd party repositories.
refer and add the repo line from sites :
*www.backports.org/dokuwiki/do...d=instructions
*debian-unofficial.org
*www.debian-multimedia.org/
*www.rarewares.org/debian.php

remember i use apt-pinning and a little complex configuration of Debian Sid(unstable).so if ur using etch,just use backports as possible.
*linuxquestions.org debian section got most repositories and doubt clearances.there are other repositories for compiz-fusion,but may work or not with debian etch-u have to try.


# # If you get GPG errors with sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
# #
# # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# # gpg --export --armor KEY | apt-key add -


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 13, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Believe me man. Debian has "The Best Package Management"
> 
> Even a total jerk just needs Apt - get to get all done
> 
> ...



That is what I meant. For a debian and derived distributions user, the package management is the biggest letdown. openSUSE members are doing a lot of hard work. They know that the package management sucks.

Even the latest YaST survey has a question, "Rate YaST without the package manager" and a lot of options follow. So, try it. But it is not at all as good as debian. As you said, in package management SUSE << Debian.


----------

